# New burrs in Macap MC4



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I replaced the burrs in my grinder last night, here's a few pics.

Old burrs.

  

  

New burrs.

  

  

I've run about a pound of stale beans through the grinder, I'll see how it goes over the weekend.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

How many years did you get out of your old burrs?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

The grinder's 3 years old, I think there's plenty of life left in the burrs, but I put the new one's in to see if it helps with my shot consistency.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The design of burrs is fascinating; all those irregular length troughs and edges must be carefully designed specifically for espresso, but it looks like pure witchcraft


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your old ones didnt look too bad tbh


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

How's the best way to tell if your burrs are knackered? And would new ones mean that you should have greater adjustment range?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

What size of burrs are those? Where did you get them? How much?


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

M4/MC4 use 58mm burrs. MACAP once told me that the burr set is rated for 400kg. In the U.S., a new set goes for about $30-40 from the online vendors.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Macap burrs (all sizes) are readily available in the UK


----------

